# few questions about the test



## iu413 (Mar 15, 2017)

Been browsing on these forums for the last year or so since i've decided to sign up for it when it would become available but i have a few questions about it that i didn't have when i took the 2015 fire CS test

1. i moves to the town i now reside in l(south of worcester) for my wife to be closer to her rotations for school, we only moved there in september and will move back(somewhere) to western mass at the end of the lease which ends this august, how does this work with residency preferences? 
2. i have been told by a friend who is a captain on the fire department in a nearby town that the fact that i was not born here is a big help for the test, how does that exactly work because i am bilingual, russian and english but not sure that that would really benefit me compared to a veteran taking the test
3. i saw a website that had test prep offered for only 40$, which is a steal i think but i'm not sure if it's allowed that i post that link but i just wanted to hear if anyone else used it or anything else as a study resource

and lastly THANK YOU for reading this and being there to help


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

You won't get residency anywhere this time around. You need to be a resident of the town you're claiming for one full year before the exam date. After the exam is taken you can move to wherever you want. 

If it's your first time taking the CS police exam I'd suggest the prep course


----------



## iu413 (Mar 15, 2017)

CapeSpecial said:


> You won't get residency anywhere this time around. You need to be a resident of the town you're claiming for one full year before the exam date. After the exam is taken you can move to wherever you want.
> 
> If it's your first time taking the CS police exam I'd suggest the prep course


the course that is on the website for LEAB? i did go through that one, i was just curious if there are any that i could do, i've seen some but they charge, wouldn't mind paying the 40$ fee if it helps of course


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

iu413 said:


> the course that is on the website for LEAB? i did go through that one, i was just curious if there are any that i could do, i've seen some but they charge, wouldn't mind paying the 40$ fee if it helps of course


I have no idea what you're asking


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

No residency and no vet will be rough. Brookfield shold be hiring soon I think - go get your feet wet


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Wait a second - did you come here asking questions so you can take the FIRE exam???

Hosemonkey.


----------



## iu413 (Mar 15, 2017)

CapeSpecial said:


> I have no idea what you're asking


i'm asking if there are any helpful courses i can pay for online that can help prepare me for the test with previous exam questions and stuff like that


----------



## iu413 (Mar 15, 2017)

GoArmy14 said:


> No residency and no vet will be rough. Brookfield shold be hiring soon I think - go get your feet wet


yeah and even though i am a minority, i read that that only works if you're black or spanish?


----------



## iu413 (Mar 15, 2017)

Goose said:


> Wait a second - did you come here asking questions so you can take the FIRE exam???
> 
> Hosemonkey.


not sure where you got the idea that i'm taking the fire cs exam, i just mentioned i took it and didn't have these questions back then, thanks


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

iu413 said:


> i'm asking if there are any helpful courses i can pay for online that can help prepare me for the test with previous exam questions and stuff like that


Oh, sorry. Your poor structure and punctuation was confusing. I've heard hanrahan consulting is good.


----------

